# BobCAD CAM V25 4th Axis Standard



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Many BobCAD CAM clients that run a 4 axis have requested to work directly with Solids or STL files. In the past we only offered 4 axis indexing and wrapping so working with solids was just not a reality. BobCAD's V25 4 axis standard now offers 4 axis rotary tool path based off of solids. 

So let's say you have a 3D solid that looks like this: 




upload photo


Using the 4 Axis Rotary tool paths you have the option to cut along or around the model. You can cut with a Zig, Zig Zag or spiral pattern 



picture hosting


The cut model ends up looking like this: 


photo hosting


Watch this video to learn more about the work flow: 4 axis leg - adepoalo's library



We have also added a Tool Path Pattern feature. What this allows you to do is create 1 tool path feature or a series of tool path features and make an array or rotation or translation of those tool paths. This is a very useful feature all around, but when it comes to 4 axis is saves huge amounts of time. 

Watch this video to learn more about the workflow: 

Tool Path Pattern - adepoalo's library



picture hosting


----------

